# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Schlechte Erfahrung beim Segelversand mit Iloxx

## manolo.el.loco

Moin, ich will hier nur mal kurz meine Erfahrung beim Segelversand mit Iloxx schildern. Ich hatte versucht zwei Segel ber die Website von Iloxx zu versenden. Jedes Segel einzeln, Paketmae 170 x 20 x 20. Zwei separate Empfnger, also auch zwei Auftrge.
Nun, ich hab fr jedes Segel jeweils einen Aufrag online erstellt, Paketmae und Empfngeradresse eingegeben, direkt mit PayPal bezahlt (11,40 pro Paket). Die Pakete sollten bei mir abgeholt werden.

Fr Paket 1 habe ich eine Auftragsbesttigung mit Abholtermin erhalten. Das Paket sollte am Freitag oder Montag von DPD abgeholt werden. Nun, ich habe am Freitag den ganzen Tag gewartet aber der DPD Fahrer kam nicht. Am nchsten Tag kam dann von Iloxx eine Nachricht dass das Paket am Montag abgeholt wird, soweit ok. Am Montag habe ich wieder den ganzen Tag gewartet aber es kam wieder kein Fahrer um das Paket abzuholen, auch keine weitere Nachricht von Iloxx.

Paket 2 hnlich. Ich habe einen Auftrag erstellt, direkt mit PayPal bezahlt, in der Annahme das das Paket in den nchsten Tagen abgeholt wird. Aber der Auftrag wurde gar nicht weiter bearbeitet obwohl er bezahlt war. Ich habe nicht mal einen Abholtermin bekommen.

Nachdem nach 5 Tagen also die Pakete immer noch nicht abgeholt wurden bin ich dann am Mittwoch selbst zum nchsten DPD Shop gefahren und hab die Pakete abgegeben. Natrlich musste ich dann noch einmal bezahlen, 15,30 pro Paket.

Am Ende habe ich also zwei ganze Tage verschenkt als ich auf den DPD Fahrer gewartet habe, 53,40 fr zwei Pakete bezahlt und ne negative eBay Bewertung erhalten weil die Kufer auf ihre Ware warten mussten.

Achja, und nachdem ich bei PayPal Kuferschutz fr die bezahlte aber nicht erbrachte Leistung beantragt habe wurde mein Konto bei Iloxx gesperrt, ich kann mich dort nicht mehr einloggen.

Mein Fazit, ich werde nie wieder mit Iloxx versenden!!!

Dann lieber paar Euro mehr und UPS.

----------


## kiki68

...was auch sehr gut funktioniert und 15,30€ kostet ist GLS.
Kann man im GLS Shop abgeben,mu nicht auf irgendeinen Kurier warten und geht auch super schnell.
Hab letztens eine Gabel geschickt bekommen,die war nur mit Frischhaltefolie umwickelt!
Die ist ohne Schden bei mir angekommen.
Aloha!

----------


## HH1

Moin!

Ich habe mit iloxx nicht ganz so krasse aber hnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. 2x Segelversand im November, 2x versptete Abholung. Ging bei mir nur um 1 bzw. 2 Tage, und da die Abholung "auf Arbeit" erfolgte, war die Verzgerung zu verkraften.

Zuverlssig geht aber anders; eine Empfehlung fr iloxx kann ich nicht aussprechen,

Aloha und Hang Loose

----------


## lordofchaos

Hast Du bei Iloxx nachgefragt warum keiner kam und warum dein Konto gesperrt wurde?

----------


## monnem

Iloxx ist ein reiner Durchlauferhitzer/Wiederverkufer und wurde vor kurzem von DPD gekauft.
Wahrscheinlich fhren sie gerade beide Firmen zusammen und nichts funktioniert mehr.
Oder es hat keiner mehr Lust zu arbeiten weil sie vieleicht bald dicht gemacht werden.

Ich schicke grosse Segel und Masten mit UPS, kann man fr ca. 18EUR bekommen.
Boards habe ich schon 3 Stck mit Hermes einwandfrei fr 35 EUR bekommen.
Hermes kann das anscheinend gut weil sie fr die Bahn Gepck abholen.

----------


## Ralph

Hallo Monnem,

wann hast Du den zuletzt mal ein "groes" Segel per UPS verschickt? Die langen mittlerweile ganz schn hin, wenn 2 Meter Lnge berschritten werden (was schon bei einem 7er Segel nicht zu vermeiden ist).

Gru

Ralph

----------


## Vossi

Also ich hab super Erfahrungen mit ilonex gemacht, dort hab ich ein Surfbrett versendet und das hat irgendwas um die 25€ gekostet. Im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern war ilonex deutlich billiger.

----------


## monnem

> Hallo Monnem,
> 
> wann hast Du den zuletzt mal ein "groes" Segel per UPS verschickt? Die langen mittlerweile ganz schn hin, wenn 2 Meter Lnge berschritten werden (was schon bei einem 7er Segel nicht zu vermeiden ist).
> 
> Gru
> 
> Ralph



Hallo Ralph,

ich hatte nur einmal vor wenigen Monaten einen Mast direkt bei UPS auf der Website angefragt.
Da war er 18 EUR. Meine grossen Segel habe ich zum selben Preis ber einen Kurierdienst, der wiederum ber UPS schickt verschickt. Also auch ein Wiederverkufer. Da hatte ich wahrscheinlich Glck.

----------

